# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report > سوال: خطای log4net هنگاه اجرای گزارش کریستال

## mamad174

سلام خسته نباشید زمانی که صفحه گزارش رو توی برنامه اجرا میکنم با این ارورو مواجه میشم لطفا راهنمایی کنید

Could not load file or assembly 'log4net, Version=1.2.10.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=692fbea5521e1304' or one of its dependencies. The located assembly's manifest definition does not match the assembly reference. (Exception from

111111.PNG

----------

